# WTB a Blue viper blank



## Tideroller10 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ive been looking for a blue viper blank since i got my first viper during cobia season. I would prefer a 1089 but if anyone has a 1088 for sale ill be happy to take it off your hands for the right price. Text me with any info 850-619-4826. Thanks


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone had some for sale in the fishing gear for sale section. 1089's


----------

